# Boat repair blues...



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hey, 
I'm new to this site. 
But i have some questions about my Catalina 30. She is an old girl... and needs some work...
Thanks in advance
for your input!

Sailcata30


----------



## SailingFlorida (Aug 7, 2008)

What do you need to fix on your boat?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

The connetion at this boat yard is painfully slow.
i'll update in a couple days.

Thanks for your reply
sailcata30


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi,
boat repairs...
New keel nuts. ( old ones were rusted)
Ajusted the quadrant much tigher now.
new bottom paint.
and fixed a hair line ca smile maybe 6" long.
and even updated her stripe colors.
She look great!


----------



## badsanta (Oct 16, 2006)

So what are your questions?? Just keep giving all your money to your boat repair guy. No worries be happy


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

If the boat is older than 86 I think your Catalina smile may be caused by rotten wood under the keel bolts which should be replaced. It is a known issue with older Cat30's


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Sailboats are like beautiful high maintenance women...They take all your money.. Give you plenty of work to do..even make life miserable at times...But once ya get em heeled over its all worth it..


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

Stillraining said:


> Sailboats are like beautiful high maintenance women...They take all your money.. Give you plenty of work to do..even make life miserable at times...But once ya get em heeled over its all worth it..


Very well said !!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Good morning,

At this time... I'm going to pay the boat yard and keep her going. 

Dreaming of the perfect boat?
I enjoyed your replys.

Thank you
sailcata30


----------

